# belgradenc/a - belgradeny/-a



## Mei

Hola a tothom!!!

Algú sap on puc trobar el gentilici dels que viuen a Belgrad? 

belgradenc/a - belgradeny/-a ????

Salut canalla!

Mei


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

És una curiositat que tens o et cal per a algún text? És que jo, personalment, parlaria dels "ciutadans de Belgrad". De certes ciutats sí que tenim gentilicis (londinenc, parisenc, novaiorquès, romà, moscovita...) Però, no ho sé, belgradenc em sona tan estrany com _helsinkià_, _oslenc_ o _jerusalemita_... 

Ara em deixes encuriosida: a veure què en diuen els altres


----------



## Mei

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> És una curiositat que tens o et cal per a algún text? És que jo, personalment, parlaria dels "ciutadans de Belgrad". De certes ciutats sí que tenim gentilicis (londinenc, parisenc, novaiorquès, romà, moscovita...) Però, no ho sé, belgradenc em sona tan estrany com _helsinkià_, _oslenc_ o _jerusalemita_...
> 
> Ara em deixes encuriosida: a veure què en diuen els altres


 
Hola TPS,

Em cal per un text, bé més aviat és una fitxa on hi ha dades sobre la ciutat, com habitants o el territori que ocupa, i una d'elles és el gentilici. 

Es que tampoc sé on buscar-ho. 

Fins aviat!

Mei


----------



## kiyama

hola
a la viquipèdia hi ha belgradeny/a, però al diccionari de l'IEC no hi surt cap de les dues opcions.
vés a saber, potser no n'hi ha, com ja heu dit abans.
kiyama


----------



## Mei

Potser és "belgradès/esa" o "belgradí/ina". No ho he pogut trobar enlloc, espero que algú ens ho pugui aclarir. 

Gràcies nois!

Mei


----------



## betulina

Mei, la Gran Enciclopèdia tampoc no en diu res, i jo en aquests casos és on primer ho busco, perquè sempre ho diu. Té raó la TPS, no sempre hi ha el gentilici establert de manera tradicional. Sap greu, però a veure si algú fa una cerca més fructífera!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

A mi em sobta que t'ho facin posar forçosament, Mei. Ja ens explicaràs com has resolt la cosa  _Poverina_


----------



## Mei

Gràcies noies! Encara no ho he esbrinat pero en castellà diuen "belgradiense o singidunense". Si ja us diré el qué.

Salut

Mei


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Mei said:


> singidunense


 
Què???


----------



## Mei

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Què???


És com els romans anomenaben als ciutadans de Singidunum (Belgrad).

Mei


----------



## DeBarcelona

Jo voto per "belgradenc". Em sembla la manera més natural. Acabat en -eny, voleu dir que és català? Em sembla que és un castellanisme. Hi ha "alemany" però no se me n'acudeix cap altre.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

DeBarcelona said:


> Jo voto per "belgradenc". Em sembla la manera més natural. Acabat en -eny, voleu dir que és català? Em sembla que és un castellanisme. Hi ha "alemany" però no se me n'acudeix cap altre.


 
Home! Jo diria que n'hi ha uns quants! _Madrileny _o _panameny_ per exemple! Però sí: així natural, em surt més "belgradenc".


----------



## DeBarcelona

Ah sí, és que havia pensat en l'error que fa molta gent de dir "brasileny" en comptes de "brasiler", i per això he pensat que era un castellanisme.


----------



## Mei

Gràcies a tots, faré servir "belgradenc/a". 

Fins aviat!

Mei


----------



## Xiscomx

Mei said:


> Potser és "*belgradès/esa*" o "belgradí/ina". No ho he pogut trobar enlloc, espero que algú ens ho pugui aclarir.





Mei said:


> Gràcies a tots, faré servir "belgradenc/a".


Mei, em sembla que el canvi de parer no ha estat adient; mira el que diu el
*diccionari.cat*


​​belgradès -esa
_adj_ i _m_ i _f_ De Belgrad (capital de Sèrbia).​

Mai és tard si la festa és bona.


----------

